# Washington State Electric Vehicle Charging Stations



## classicT (Dec 15, 2017)

Washington state has adopted the following provision as an amendment to the IBC. Does anyone have experience with the enforcement of this section. Seems to be a lot of debate over what the intent of the section is - are the stations required or just the supporting infrastructure (conduit, chases, etc.)? What department is responsible for enforcement - State L&I (for those not local, WA L&I is AHJ for all electrical), planning (who sets # of required stalls), building department (approves permit and most familiar with IBC), or some combination therein?

These systems can be somewhat cost prohibitive - a strip mall with a couple B occupancies will easily have 20 stalls. Can these be installed with credit card readers or are they free to public use?

And what is your read, does the infrastructure include the actual charging station? Note the requirement for one of the following requirements and the big "or" at the end of option #1 in 427.4.


*Section 427—Electric vehicle charging infrastructure.*
427.1 Scope. The provisions of this section shall apply to the construction of new buildings serving Group B, Group R-1 hotel and motel only, and Group R-2 occupancies.
427.2 Required electric vehicle charging infrastructure. Where parking is provided, five percent of parking spaces shall be provided with electric vehicle charging infrastructure in compliance with Sections 427.3, 427.4 and 427.5. When the calculation of percent served results in a fractional parking space, the applicant shall round up to the next whole number.
EXCEPTION:
Group R and Group B occupancies served by less than 20 on-site parking spaces.
427.3 Electrical room(s). Electrical room(s) serving parking areas shall be designed to accommodate the electrical equipment and distribution required to serve a minimum of 20 percent of the total parking spaces with 208/240 V 40-amp electric vehicle charging infrastructure.
427.4 Electric vehicle charging infrastructure. Electric vehicle charging infrastructure shall be installed meeting one of the following requirements:
1. A minimum number of 208/240 V 40-amp, electric vehicle charging stations required to serve the parking spaces specified in section 427.2. The electric vehicle charging stations shall be located to serve spaces designated for parking and charging electric vehicles, or
2. Additional service capacity, space for future meters, panel capacity or space for additional panels, and raceways for future installation of electric vehicle charging stations. The service capacity and raceway size shall be designed to accommodate the future installation of the number of 208/240 V 40-amp, electric vehicle charging stations specified in section 427.2. The raceway shall terminate at spaces designated for parking and charging electric vehicles in the future.
Where designated electric vehicle charging locations serve exterior on-grade parking spaces that are located more than 4 feet from a building, raceways shall be extended below grade to a pull box in the vicinity of the designated future electric vehicle charging locations or stub above grade in the vicinity of the designated future electric vehicle charging locations, protected from vehicles by a curb or other device.
EXCEPTION:
In lieu of surface-mounted raceway between the electrical panel and the designated electric vehicle charging locations, it is permitted to provide permanent markings indicating the pathway for future raceway, and one-inch diameter capped sleeves through each wall and floor assembly that are penetrated along that route. This pathway and the locations of capped sleeves shall also be indicated on the electrical plans. Raceway shall be installed for any portion of the pathway located below slabs, below grade, or within floor, wall or roof assemblies.
427.5 Electric vehicle charging infrastructure for accessible parking spaces. When electric vehicle charging infrastructure is required, one accessible parking space shall be served by electric vehicle charging infrastructure. The electric vehicle charging infrastructure may also serve adjacent parking spaces not designated as accessible parking.
[Statutory Authority: RCW 19.27.031 and 19.27.074. WSR 16-03-064, § 51-50-0427, filed 1/19/16, effective 7/1/16.]


----------



## tmurray (Dec 15, 2017)

My interpretation is that they can either provide the chargers outright, or the infrastructure for them to be added later. In most instances you would need to install the conduit to their 5% of spaces and either have room for the breakers on the existing panel or have the ability to install a sub-panel (probably wouldn't see a fully separate electrical system). Just my take on it.


----------



## steveray (Dec 15, 2017)

And now the kicker.....Now that you provided it, how many need to be accessible?

I believe it reads that just planning for the future the only thing that would have to be done is the U/G conduit, everything else is just sizing equipment for future expansion


----------



## Sleepy (Dec 15, 2017)

I think tmurray is right.  If triggered, either outright installation of chargers (427.4 item 1), or providing a pathway and capacity to support future installation of chargers (427.4 item 2) is required. In either case the electrical room needs to accommodate the chargers or future installation of chargers (427.3).  And don't forget accessibility (427.5).  It seems to me that since this is in Chapter 4 of the state building code amendments then it would be the building department enforcing it.  I imagine the intent is similar to the "solar ready" provisions that Seattle has adopted that require roofs to accommodate future installation of solar panels.


----------



## classicT (Dec 15, 2017)

steveray said:


> And now the kicker.....Now that you provided it, how many need to be accessible?
> 
> I believe it reads that just planning for the future the only thing that would have to be done is the U/G conduit, everything else is just sizing equipment for future expansion


427.5 - One


----------



## steveray (Dec 19, 2017)

Missed that...Thanks!

Does it count toward your Ch. 11 accessible parking or is it above and beyond what the IBC requires?


----------



## tmurray (Dec 20, 2017)

I would think it would count, but could see how some might believe differently... how do you sign the electric vehicle AND placard only parking spaces?


----------

